# Solved: For Technet and MSDN Subscribers.



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Quoted from the TechNet Plus Homepage

"ATTENTION

If you downloaded RTM versions of Office Professional Plus 2010 or Visio Professional 2010 between April 22 and May 1 please obtain a new product key. Your current product key does not unlock full functionality; we apologize for the inconvenience. No additional download required. See the KB article for instructions on how to re-enter a product key. Your key allocation will not be impacted.

Subscribers who obtained product keys after May 1 have the correct keys."

Here is the link to the KB article http://support.microsoft.com/kb/983473


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Microsoft just sucks though!
I am mad now


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

antech said:


> Microsoft just sucks though!
> I am mad now


HUH? MSDN is a subscription service that I'm about 99.9999% sure doesn't affect you, Do you have an MSDN or Technet subscription?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I too find it hard to understand the anger. Microsoft identified a problem and fixed it in what I see is a timely manner. To me this doesn't warrant anger for most Subscribers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just signed in, asked for a couple new keys, and saved my updated key list.  No fuss, no muss.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Took me all of about 10 minutes and thaat included reading the KB regarding the Changing of the keycode.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i fail to see what the issue is.....mistake made, fixed......


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

But I cant fix it now.....
Don't know whats the real reason behind it


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

What is it that you can't fix? If you did not get a copy of Office Professional Plus 2010 RTM or Visio Professional 2010 RTM between April 22 and May 1 there is nothing for you to fix.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

antech

did you see JW's post?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

antech said:


> But I cant fix it now.....


Just fixed mine .. I cheated and read This .. (_Thanks to JW_)


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

All of my licenses had been corrupted.
Did a system restore and it fixed the problem


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

antech said:


> All of my licenses had been corrupted.
> Did a system restore and it fixed the problem


What the heck does that have to do with an MSDN or TechNet subscription? Do you even know what they are?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I too am trying to figure out what, "All my Licenses have been Corrupted.", means and has to do with this particular tread. This thread addresses MS Office 2010 RTM and Visio 2010 RTM specifically, and has nothing to do with any other MS Software really. But it seems that antech is either not willing to provide or is not able to provide answers to the questions that have benn directed toward him regarding this.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe this is the problem: http://forums.techguy.org/7337404-post7.html


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There could be something to that.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

This is a VLK key and I dont know how it got de-activated.
Technet and MSDN are Microsoft's two tech related ....
I would rather say NEWSLETTER's .
I am currently subscribed to both of them.

This is the current situation:


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

This has nothing to do with the newsletters.
An MSDN Subscription costs $699 to $11,399 depending on which program you sign up for.
TechNet Plus is $349 or $599

For Office 2010, Volume licensed versions using KMS keys must be activated every 180 days with a KMS Host.
Have you set up your KMS host to use for activating Office 2010? A KMS host can only be installed on Windows Server 2003, volume editions of Windows 7, and Windows Server 2008 R2, and you must have a minimum of 5 clients before it will activate any clients.

If you don't have, or can't use, KMS Activation, you must use a MAK key instead of the built in KMS key. Sign in to the Volume Licensing Service Center to get your MAK key, which can be entered before deployment using the Office Customization tool, or after deployment using the Volume Activation Management Tool (VAMT) 2.0 or the ospp.vbs script, or you can enter the MAK key from *File | Help | Change Product Key*, or use the *Change Product Key* button from the dialog in your screen shot.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Since antech is just a student in India, I think it's rather unlikely he's managing a corporate network. He almost certainly has an illegal copy of Office just like all his friends.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

DoubleHelix said:


> ...a student in India,


What would being in India have to do with this?

That's a pretty loaded accusation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the "student" part is more applicable.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

He's in India. How is that loaded? It's a fact. It's also a fact that India has one of the highest software piracy rates. It also explains the communication disconnects.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

All of this for trying to post something that some people here can use by virtue of legal subscriptions. I do enjoy going through the Technet online Magazine though. Helpful information there.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> He's in India. How is that loaded? It's a fact. It's also a fact that India has one of the highest software piracy rates. It also explains the communication disconnects.


The problem is experienced on my dad's laptop which the Company provided them with.
And ,its NOT AN ILLEGAL COPY OF OFFICE 2010.
The Company has provided with him with an enterprise/corporarte license.
An' they say they cannot resolve the problem....!!!!
What the Heck is goin' on man ????
Sorry for the disconnection.
I am NOT available on weekends.
My dad dosen't let me switch on the laptop at all.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

as well he shouldn't. I certainly don't let my kids play with my work laptop.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

TheOutcaste said:


> This has nothing to do with the newsletters.
> An MSDN Subscription costs $699 to $11,399 depending on which program you sign up for.
> TechNet Plus is $349 or $599
> 
> ...


The OutCaste,
Thank's for the solution provided by you.
The company for which my dad is workin' DO HAVE a Technet Subscription.
I already knew that they have at all no connection .
But they have an indirect connection.
But still.....
When I am the poster....
*I DO ACT AS BEGINNER.*


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

valis said:


> as well he shouldn't. I certainly don't let my kids play with my work laptop.


An' I am not a kid valis.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you still live with your parents and use their pc's, you are still a kid. 

Also, were I you, I'd be extremely careful about updating anything on that rig. I cannot imagine a company would be happy that somebody's kid took it upon themselves to monkey with their enterprise eula with msdn.........


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am gonna mark this solved as it has served it's intended purpose then taken on a second life that could be resolved elsewhere in the forums.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

valis said:


> you still live with your parents and use their pc's, you are still a kid.
> 
> Also, were I you, I'd be extremely careful about updating anything on that rig. I cannot imagine a company would be happy that somebody's kid took it upon themselves to monkey with their enterprise eula with msdn.........


I DO have my own Laptop(See specs) --> Acer Aspire 5100.
My dad did it ,I didn't!
I was just asking about the problem, valis.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I thint it's time to close this one now.


----------

